# Unbelievable sick people



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.wbbjtv.com/news/local/Pa...illing-of-Puppy--152380095.html?m=y&smobile=y

This happened in the county I work for. Bastards.


----------



## Caitlin Beaumont (May 2, 2012)

julie allen said:


> http://www.wbbjtv.com/news/local/Pa...illing-of-Puppy--152380095.html?m=y&smobile=y
> 
> This happened in the county I work for. Bastards.


 
I hear that some killers start off with innocent animals... Creepy. May the poor little pup RIP.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Caitlin Beaumont said:


> I hear that some killers start off with innocent animals... Creepy. May the poor little pup RIP.


Yes this is true. Its starts there, sometimes at an earlier age than the two accused. They are less inhibited by killing/mutilating people after "practicing" on animals. There's a huge psychological componenet to it. I'd bank on them to be the next set of tag team serial killers out there. #-oSorry. Just sayin'.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Julie,

You should forward that link to PETA. Maybe they'll send one of their thugs over for a visit.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We had a couple of aholes arrested yesterday for choking and torturing 3-4 pitbulls then hanging the bodies out the windows of a crack house.
Reason one gave...he didn't like dogs.
The world is full of them folks!


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

I can't even read what happened, but few things make me sicker than animal cruelty. I won't even say what I would like to happen to sick people that commit heinous acts.

It's true that many serial killers start with animals at a young age, especially sociopaths. They feel nothing emotionally, but I bet they could feel physical pain if the old "eye for an eye" method was punishment.

Totally disgusts me......


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Disgusting. Their parents ought to be proud.


----------

